
Apple Announces Final Cut Pro X - rondevera
http://www.macstories.net/news/apple-announces-final-cut-pro-x-at-supermeet/
======
timdorr
It's kind of funny to see a somewhat iMovie-esque interface. There's an
unwritten UI law that if it's more complex, with more knobs and buttons, it
must be more "professional". Learning that complexity is a badge of honor that
you have to earn. And as a result, there's a resistance in the pro world
towards easy-of-use. I really hope Apple can buck that trend and remove what
is ultimately just arrogance in that class of product.

~~~
elithrar
It's funny, but also great that they're taking this step. The keyboard short-
cuts are there for those of us that love them (they even mentioned this in the
keynote), but the UI is far more friendly to mouse-based editing (especially
with trimming controls).

Aperture 2 to 3 gained a much simpler interface, despite being a 'pro' app.
FCX has taken this even further, and I'm glad to see it, because Aperture 3
was far better than 2.

~~~
timdorr
I think the biggest gain with Aperture was speed. 2 was sloooooow. 3 still
isn't the best, but it's much, much faster than 2.

------
bengl3rt
Hopefully this also represents good news for the Mac Pro hardware and the Mac
OS: If they're investing in from-scratch rewrites of apps targeting the above,
they must see at least 5-10 years left in those products.

Those of us who like powerful Macs running powerful operating system were
starting to think that those things were going away in favor of iThings
running iOperating systems.

------
mambodog
I'm glad Apple is continuing to work hard on their software offerings, given
that they have slightly less incentive to do so than a company such as Adobe.

I'm just hoping to see the same kind of love for Logic Studio sometime soon, a
lot of the older synths could do with some UI love, and the app does suffer
from having multiple layers of UI (sub-views with their own set of dropdown
menus, etc).

------
ique
Is it possible to get a hold of video of the presentation anywhere?

~~~
cubicle67
not yet, but I did find this [http://www.photographybay.com/2011/04/12/final-
cut-pro-user-...](http://www.photographybay.com/2011/04/12/final-cut-pro-user-
group-supermeet-liveblog/)

------
_frog
So is anything from Apple apart from iTunes running on Carbon anymore? I
wonder how many more years Apple will continue supporting that framework
before they finally drop it.

~~~
ja2ke
Has the Finder been rewritten yet?

That brought up a weird thought: I wonder how much SoundJam MP code is still
in today's iTunes.

~~~
thought_alarm
Yes, the Finder UI is fundamentally now a Cocoa app.

However, internally Finder still uses many of the same Carbon file management
APIs that it always has, simply because there still are no reasonable
equivalents in Cocoa.

Many Carbon APIs are still part of the Snow Leopard SDK and are available in
64-bit for that reason; the hot key API is one example.

------
mkramlich
Very interesting/exciting/hopefully-not-terrifying news as I'm currently
developing a video workflow tool for the Mac, for a contract client.

------
pcolton
FCPX will be $299 from the App Store in June.

~~~
mambodog
This seems very cheap, I wonder if that means the other pieces of Final Cut
Studio will be sold separately on the App Store?

EDIT: Also I wonder if being cheap means that some 'pros' will take it less
seriously, or worry that it won't be supported in the same way as more
expensive software?

I'm reminded of this post:
[http://chrisashworth.org/blog/2010/06/09/my-2-bucks-on-
prici...](http://chrisashworth.org/blog/2010/06/09/my-2-bucks-on-pricing/)

~~~
hanszeir
It's going to attract lots of advanced iMovie users. It's going to attract
users into buying Mac if FCP is 'the' standard editing software in video
industry. For example my cousin is buying a Mac because kids wants GarageBand.

------
joahua
Can't wait.

I'd not seen the noise last week around this announcement - seems like
Supermeet might've pissed off a few vendors as Apple blocked out the time to
announce FCPX: <http://news.cnet.com/8301-13579_3-20051031-37.html>

